# Airshow...settings on a 1D Mark II



## Bend The Light (Jun 20, 2013)

Can't remember if I asked before on here, but I am off to an airshow in 2  weeks time. I have a 1D mark IIn and I am renting a Sigma 50-500 lens. I  know it's gonna be heavy, but doesn't cost much to rent so was gonna  give it a try.

Was after advice on settings for jets and for props. We will be seated  in a stand for the air display. The stand faces South-East, runway  running north-east to south-west. As the display starts at 10.30, there  may be a little bit of shoooting into the sun, however, as it's getting  to summer, the sun should be quite high.

So, any help with settings would be great...I rarely shoot planes, apart  from the odd one from the side of Manchester Airport, so it's all new. 

I don't get much joy from exposure compensation, but maybe I am using it incorrectly. I am happy to shoot manual, though.

Any other pointers useful for my daughter who will be shooting a 1100D  with a 70-300 f4-5.6 IS at the side of me. She won't be able to adjust  settings so reliably...she's only 7.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2013)

Stuff like this I tend to shoot in shutter priority so that I can adjust my shutter speed easily from motion-freezing 1/2000 to motion-imparting 1/60 - 1/125, or even down to 1/30 or less if I'm panning.


----------



## Bend The Light (Jun 20, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Stuff like this I tend to shoot in shutter priority so that I can adjust my shutter speed easily from motion-freezing 1/2000 to motion-imparting 1/60 - 1/125, or even down to 1/30 or less if I'm panning.



Yes, I was thinking that. Props need slower speeds of course. I am more bothered about the exposure on the aircraft being incorrect due to bright sky...

Cheers


----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2013)

Tight framing on the a/c, polarizing filter, and have TT on your shoulders so that she can shoot down from above!  If time and space permit (in my experience in events like this they rarely do) a G-ND might help.


----------



## Bend The Light (Jun 20, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Tight framing on the a/c, polarizing filter, and have TT on your shoulders so that she can shoot down from above!  If time and space permit (in my experience in events like this they rarely do) a G-ND might help.



Thanks. Not sure I'll be able to get a polarising filter for the Sigma, cost may be prohibitive for a rental lens...we'll see how we go. Not payday until just a couple of days before the event...:/


----------



## gsgary (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't forget you can alter how it tracks in custom functions it will make a big difference which you use


----------



## Bend The Light (Jun 20, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Don't forget you can alter how it tracks in custom functions it will make a big difference which you use



Can you elaborate a bit, Gary? I know there's some settings to do with "fast, medium fast..." and that sort, but are there others? I read the manual (honest) but not managed to put it together in my head...

Cheers


----------



## gsgary (Jun 20, 2013)

When i'm shooting rugby,cricket where players can pass each other i use (in CF 20) 2. Moderately slow, i think i would try 3. Moderately fast or 4. Fast, i would also use back button focus (CF 04) 3. AE/AF, no AE lock


----------



## Bend The Light (Jun 21, 2013)

gsgary said:


> When i'm shooting rugby,cricket where players can pass each other i use (in CF 20) 2. Moderately slow, i think i would try 3. Moderately fast or 4. Fast, i would also use back button focus (CF 04) 3. AE/AF, no AE lock



Thanks. I think I have it on Moderately Fast now, and I do use Back Button focus anyway.

Many thanks.


----------

